# was luigi russolo better than John cage



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love what i heard from russolo on YouTube its inventive quite an eye opener quite futuristic than john cage i dont get it, i dont know why but strangely enought Luigi russolo records are hard to gets you can't order them in store out of print stuff, john cage is easy to get yet i find him boring.

I was wondering if you guys felt the same about em, john cage to me in somesort of post modern lower east side joker, than russolo is the real deal , but this is my opinion and opinion are not arguments.


:tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think Cage was a more successful avant-garde composer than Russolo. Russolo was amongst the very first to think hard about avant-garde noise music/sounds though, all about one hundred years ago. I think Cage today is better known than Russolo.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

very true ArtMusic


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

Apples and oranges, really. But John Cage was a very juicy orange to Luigi Russolo's partially oxidized apple


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Without a poll I'm unable to decide on a witty comment on voting or not!
There is not a this or that, more like (As Nate say) a fruity linage!

/ptr


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Is it true that the biggest problems in the world are ignorance and apathy?

Well I don't know and I don't care.


----------

